# Colestipol 1gm tab



## vickieibsd (Jun 12, 2009)

OK so I was feeling like #### on all the meds and the antideressants. The doctor I saw at Cleveland Clinic was like really rude to me on the phone so my girlfriend said come on I want you to go see my GI guy. She has UC and has been with him for 20 years. I called and they got me in yesterday. He asked me questions that no one else had asked and did a way more comprehensive exam. He sent me to the lab for bloodwork to test for celiac (small bowel biopsy negative) but he said it could be further down and I should really have had the blood test, testing my thyhroid also.He told me that the antidepressants don't work for everyone and chances were that they would be increased over time and I would have to be on them long term and if the side effects were undesireable he agreed that I should discontinue them.He started me on Xifaxin 200mg 3 times a day and Colestid 1 g tab twice a day and off all the other meds. I woke up about 2:30 this morning terrible coughing from sinus draining. It is now 5:30 am...no bloating...no gas and no nausea. Not a single indication that I am going to have diarreha...no grumbling. I feel like this new dr really listened to me and he even said...yellow diarreha...sounds like you might have a bile issue even tho you still have your gallbladder. Just take these 2 meds for a couple of days and see how it goes...if you need to add the Lomotil back in a few days is OK.I guess the point I am trying to make is that I am not giving up. If I have to see 20 more doctors and have 100 more tests I am not giving up. I also have no intention of staying with a dr that has the attitude is it just IBS go home take this antidepressant and get on with life. Doctors are just people like you and I ....it does not give them the right to be condasending or insensitive.I WILL BEAT THIS !!!!!!!


----------



## vickieibsd (Jun 12, 2009)

Sorry misspelled topic shpuld be Colestid.....


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Whats Colestid, I have never heard of that in uk.Are you normally D or C with the IBS.


----------



## vickieibsd (Jun 12, 2009)

Always D...it is sort of like Questran


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh. How many are you taking, ?? I hope you have better luck than i did with it.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Colestid is like the pill form of Questran. They are a bile salt binders.BQ


----------

